
Obama to impose new permanent bans on offshore drilling - Mz
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-obama-offshore-drilling-20161220-story.html
======
blackflame7000
Regardless of who is in power or what the policy is, Executive Orders are not
absolute and can/should be subject to change with the will of the people.
Imagine Trump passed an executive order permanently banning gay marriage,
wouldn't you want the next president to be able to undo that?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
So, "permanent" for the next 30 days.

